# Insulin used for extreme appetite.



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Now this might be unconventional and no advised but 3 times now since using slin I have noticed 90 to 100 minutes after my post workout jab when the fast acting rears it's head again I get a little shakey nothing hypo or anything but fvck me all I want to do is eat and boy can I eat!!

I end up shoving everything down my throat not cause I about to go hypo but because it taste SSOOOoooooo nice. I just feel super hungry and everything is super tasty. :thumb:

Now could'nt we use insulin to spike out appetite for time when not hungry or battling to eat?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I find this too, the only problem being that fast carbs are particularly appealing. Where possible I try to get clean chow down my gullet prior to the onset of hunger, but even then it can be substantial.

J


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I would say so man.

I was so temped to jab some earlier been of it a very long time now tho, over a year and a half. gained too much fat on it.

Will probs use in PCT if and when I do another cycle.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like a great way to build some adipose tissue


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I would say not a good idea only for the fact that you cant really control the craving and you'll end up getting loads of sugars instead.

2iu pre meal is good and will not (should not) send you hypo but will stimulate a bit of ahunger midway through


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

use metformin. Increases the sensitivity of insulin receptors - so you use less - but apparently sways the ratio of sensitivity toward muscle tissue, rather than fat.

Metformin - dirt cheap, available on United Pharmacies (have checked with mod in past, ok to mention)


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

oh, search for posts from Kingprop on here, he has experimented a fair bit and knows his stuff on the subject. Like Tom, he advocates smaller amounts anyway, with the emphasis more on the timing.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

rs007 said:


> use metformin. Increases the sensitivity of insulin receptors - so you use less - but apparently sways the ratio of sensitivity toward muscle tissue, rather than fat.
> 
> Metformin - dirt cheap, available on United Pharmacies (have checked with mod in past, ok to mention)


Yeah I recall him saying he uses metaformin. I'll look around and try source some.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Yeah I recall him saying he uses metaformin. I'll look around and try source some.


As I said I asked a mod about online pharmacies a while back and was told it was cool to post - if this has changed I apologise and please wipe my post or whatever.

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1

http://www.inhousepharmacy.co.uk/diabetes/glyciphage.html

I have used both sites multiple times and never had a single issue.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i use them also with no issues


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I read some negative feedback regarding test and metformin relationship a while back I think. Maybe on UKiron.

Thats why I dont use it.

Was a while ago though so could have been distorted in my mind. King Prop has a bit/lot more knowledge than me.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

You can get T4 on those sites  not that ive used it maybe one day.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

standardflexer said:


> You can get T4 on those sites  not that ive used it maybe one day.


yup, can get a lot of things. Not anabolic steroids though AFAIK


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

rs007 said:


> yup, can get a lot of things. Not anabolic steroids though AFAIK


LOl. Any other products on there worth buying for bodybuilding purposes?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

standardflexer said:


> LOl. Any other products on there worth buying for bodybuilding purposes?


Generic tamoxifen is reasonably priced. Sell prami, finasteride and countless other things that might help any given individual.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Whats the recomended dose for metaformin ?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I THINK - just form memory, find KPs posts - that he would work up to a gram with each meal. The generic tabs are 850mg, close enough for country work.

Then, would let NATURAL insulin do its job - and then sometime after the meal shoot a small amount of insulin - 4iu or so - to top up the action of the now released natty stuff.

His theory I think is that if you take insulin with the meal, your pancreas doesn't release any itself through a feedback loop - so all you are doing is replacing natty, to a point.

By doing it this way, on paper, you are keeping your pancreas squirting, and using less slin - and getting more of an effect, in the actual muscles.

I just haven't had enough consistency to try it all out for long enough myself - and if there is one thing you need with slin its consistency IMO


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

This is very interesting, i have worked up to 15iu PWO before, felt alot fuller but gains wasnt as i expected


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> I read some negative feedback regarding test and metformin relationship a while back I think. Maybe on UKiron.


IIRC there was some evidence of metformin downregulating androgen receptor concentration. I cannot recall what tissues it was in though.

J


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Joshua said:


> IIRC there was some evidence of metformin downregulating androgen receptor concentration. I cannot recall what tissues it was in though.
> 
> J


Thats the one mate.

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Wasnt that link based on something to do with PCOS in females so wasn't really applicable to males as we don't have ovaries?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Wasnt that link based on something to do with PCOS in females so wasn't really applicable to males as we don't have ovaries?


I was under the impression that the mechanism of action in PCOS was in lowering insulin resistance and to a lesser extent (and with greater evidential uncertainty) reducing circulating concentrations of agonists [ Yilmaz et al ; Harbone et al ] rather than the receptor concentration.

That said, this evidence would not preclude either decreased AR expression in ovaries or that metformin's effect of AR concentration may not be applicable to tissues we are concerned with.

J


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I would say not a good idea only for the fact that you cant really control the craving and you'll end up getting loads of sugars instead.
> 
> 2iu pre meal is good and will not (should not) send you hypo but will stimulate a bit of ahunger midway through


Been chewing on what you said here all night.

So... What if you had your normal meal set out that you were going to eat or try to eat anyway. Would this be such a bad thing?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I remember before a few times I`ve had uncontrollable hunger sometimes a couple hours after slin. Ive ended up eating about 2,000 calories of sh1t! Cereal, chocolate, yoghurts, cakes, anything sweet I can lob in! Then hour later, terrible wind!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Been chewing on what you said here all night.
> 
> So... What if you had your normal meal set out that you were going to eat or try to eat anyway. Would this be such a bad thing?


Well maybe not but unless you knew what your blood sugar was before you took the shot how do you know if the slin you take will work just on that meal or give the situation that Massive described above?

I suppose on bulk it doesnt matter really if you chow down a few choccy bars after.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Well maybe not but unless you knew what your blood sugar was before you took the shot how do you know if the slin you take will work just on that meal or give the situation that Massive described above?
> 
> I suppose on bulk it doesnt matter really if you chow down a few choccy bars after.


No I can see the problem if eating junk food. Though when the hunger hits me I like peanut butter on toast.. WOW it tastes like heaven slice after slice!! And handfuls of dried apricots and then end up glugging back a protein and oats shake to satisfy remaining carbs thirst. Not chocolate but can easily over do the carbs with that.

But I'll mess about with this once my throat up heals up and I can eat solid foods without taking an hour and report back.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Would stay away from high fat sources such as PB for a few hours after taking slin, I usually keep it clean carbs and proteins.


----------



## HULK2008 (Jan 22, 2010)

Really Interesting.If my wight is 110 kg and blood sugar is normal how I can run the inslin.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ramrod said:


> Would stay away from high fat sources such as PB for a few hours after taking slin, I usually keep it clean carbs and proteins.


That is probably my only downfall if I am bit delayed on cooking my fish or chicken, but have had that twice sicne doign insulin.

Otherwise insulin is only ever taking with post workout drink. Or a meal. No junk food is used to counter mild hypo's. Normally will demolish a tray of drumsticks, rice or potatoe and if still going then a protein and carb drink.

Havent notice excess fat from using it yet. Slacking and partying again and enjoying fast food normally does it for me.


----------

